#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Which small details in a movie you love the most?

## Bhavya

We usually missed out the small details in a movie. In some movies, these small details are done to emphasize a part in the story or to pull attention to a specific character or happening in a more refined approach. Can you guys tell me which small details in a movie you love the most?

----------


## subasan

I love 'Easter eggs' placed in the movies. Easter eggs are the references or messages kept in a movie about another movie. I'll share some of the interesting things. 

Source: Quora & HuffPost

1. Star Wars Episode 1 (1999) - you can find the alien character from E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial(1982) in the council meeting. 
2. I am Legend (2007) - You can find Batman Vs Superman(2016) logo in one of the scenes 
3. Monster Inc.(2001) - You can see the child presenting Nemo toy to Sully - Finding Nemo (2003)
4. Finding Nemo (2003) - you can find Buzz the Lightyear toy from the movie Toy Story(1995) 
5. Indiana Jones and the raiders of the lost ark (1981) - you can find C3PO and R2D2 from Star Wars series
6. Frozen (2013) - you can find Rapunzel and Flynn from the movie Tangled (2010) in one of the scenes.
7. The Little Mermaid (1989) - You can find Mickey Mouse, Donald & Goofy in one of the scenes. 
8. In the movie Fight Club (1999) - All the scenes has a Starbucks coffee cup somewhere in the screen. 
9. Toy Story - Mickey Mouse picture can be found in the Andy's wall clock 

Hope you find this interesting.

----------


## Bhavya

> I love 'Easter eggs' placed in the movies. Easter eggs are the references or messages kept in a movie about another movie. I'll share some of the interesting things. 
> 
> Source: Quora & HuffPost
> 
> 1. Star Wars Episode 1 (1999) - you can find the alien character from E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial(1982) in the council meeting. 
> 2. I am Legend (2007) - You can find Batman Vs Superman(2016) logo in one of the scenes 
> 3. Monster Inc.(2001) - You can see the child presenting Nemo toy to Sully - Finding Nemo (2003)
> 4. Finding Nemo (2003) - you can find Buzz the Lightyear toy from the movie Toy Story(1995) 
> 5. Indiana Jones and the raiders of the lost ark (1981) - you can find C3PO and R2D2 from Star Wars series
> ...


Yeah, you shared some interesting details about the movies, Can you tell me which is your favourite from the above list?

----------


## subasan

> Yeah, you shared some interesting details about the movies, Can you tell me which is your favourite from the above list?


My favourite movie is Fight Club directed by David Fincher from the above list. That movie is one different league with regards to everything.

----------


## Bhavya

> My favourite movie is Fight Club directed by David Fincher from the above list. That movie is one different league with regards to everything.


My favourite is finding Nemo, It's my all time favourite movie.

----------


## subasan

> My favourite is finding Nemo, It's my all time favourite movie.


Pixar is the most interesting thing Steve Jobs has created and all the movies of them are excellent.

----------


## Bhavya

> Pixar is the most interesting thing Steve Jobs has created and all the movies of them are excellent.


Yeah, I too love Pixar movies they are fun and interesting to watch.

----------


## subasan

> Yeah, I too love Pixar movies they are fun and interesting to watch.


This is the first short film from Pixar in 1986 and the luminescent light you see in the Pixar logo, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Psxkv1ZzBYA

----------


## Bhavya

> This is the first short film from Pixar in 1986 and the luminescent light you see in the Pixar logo, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Psxkv1ZzBYA


Wow, It's a nice Short Film, Love It  :love:

----------

